# New registry numbers?



## thenextebell2 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey all - 

Passed NREMT-P about 5 days ago (first time, 80 questions, totally not bragging ) and I received my card yesterday. 

After comparing it with a buddy who got his some time last year, I noticed that my registry number starts with an M, and his starts with a P. I know the registry was implementing a whole bunch of changes, so not sure if this is one of them. Does anyone have any insight to this?

Provider level still states Paramedic, so I'm not losing my mind... just curious if anyone else has run into this or could explain the difference??

Thanks !


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jan 13, 2013)

thenextebell2 said:


> Hey all -
> 
> Passed NREMT-P about 5 days ago (first time, 80 questions, totally not bragging ) and I received my card yesterday.
> 
> ...



I don't know about the numbers, but the National Registry is changing over from the title of EMT-Paramedic to just NRP or National Registry Paramedic. I'm pretty starting the first of this year it changed over. All current EMT-Ps will have to take a bridge course over to NRP. There is no real difference as far as I am aware besides the name change and the National Registry scope of practice added some new things to it that weren’t originally a part of it ( I think CPAP might have been one?).


----------

